# Does length of period affect anything?



## pnutbutter (Jun 7, 2018)

Hi 

Me and my OH are dealing with male factor infertility for which he is now on Clomid for 3m. Plus one failed IVF cycle prior to that. 

All tests on my side have been ok. HSG normal and bloods normal. But I was wondering if my short periods would pose an issue? I would bleed literally 48 hours then that’s me done, I feel lucky I don’t have heavy painful periods but I’m just worried this might have a negative effect? Does anyone know? 

Thanks


----------



## Miss Sunshine22 (Mar 12, 2013)

Hi pnutbutter

Despite having severe endometriosis, I was always a "one-day wonder" as far as my periods were concerned - extremely painful but the very heavy bleeding would be one day max, then quite light the next day, then nothing at all the third day. Like you, I worried about this too and I asked two consultants the same thing. They both said it wouldn't make any difference, they said that the length of the period was related to blood clotting and rate of blood loss (i.e. shorter periods meant very fast blood loss). In spite of my short periods, I always had a decent thick lining on transfer so the two didn't seem to be related at all! 

Best of luck to you, I hope you have success soon


----------



## pnutbutter (Jun 7, 2018)

Thanks Sunshine!

I've never really thought about it this until recently so haven't asked anyone. But when it came to transfer I assume my lining was thick enough otherwise they wouldn't have done it  Feeling more reassured now!


----------

